# What "grade" would you give your Lodge?



## Blake Bowden (Dec 17, 2010)

What "grade" would you give your Lodge?


----------



## Zack (Dec 17, 2010)

In what sense?  In overall Masonic experience?  As compared to neighboring Lodges?


----------



## RichardRLJ (Dec 17, 2010)

There's always room for improvement.  Fellowship and brotherly love is the best measure of a lodge experience.  Then there are all of the things that go along with that - education, helping newly made brothers, family participation, including Masonic widows, community service, charity, interesting meetings, ritual work, etc. etc.


----------



## david918 (Dec 17, 2010)

Wish you could vote more than once since I belong to 3 lodges and they are all different from each other.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 19, 2010)

We're growing.  We have good brotherhood and are known as a very friendly lodge to visit.  We are now going to teach more masonry.  Our new members are demanding it.  I'm damn glad they are!  Lazy masonry is not acceptable.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Dec 19, 2010)

I love my lodge, but if we don't strive to improve as a lodge, then we are not setting the example as a collective.  We can tell men to constantly improve and not improve the lodge.


----------



## tom268 (Dec 21, 2010)

I guess no lodge is "as good as it gets", although I voted this way. But in my feeling, making improvements or changes is just a way to keep the level.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 23, 2010)

Always room for improvement in lodge.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 22, 2011)

The only thing I think my lodges need are both interior and exterior makeovers. 30 year old carpet is nasty.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 28, 2014)

I love my lodge but there is always room for improvement, such as ways in which to make the meetings more interesting.


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Oct 28, 2014)

I'd give my lodge a solid A, though I believe you get out of the experience what you put into it.  I think this year has been especially productive.


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 28, 2014)

I'd give my Lodge a B+/A-. We are one of the most active ones in my State, but there's some room for improvement.


----------

